# Success stories with poorer quality embryos please



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

We transferred a 2 cell 5/10 and a 4 cell 6/10, they were 43 hours old at that point.  We were disappointed with the quality and wonder if there are many success stories with poorer quality embryos?

Thanks

Agora x


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Agora 
I don't have any experience with embie grading but just wanted to say be positive! Zita West says in her book that she knows of couples with only one below average embie who've gone on to get pregnant whilst others with 2 above average embies don't....

Fingerds crossed for you!
Fx


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi  Agora,   i dont know anything about embie grading!!
put am sending you lots of      
try and take one day at a time  
    Love moody.x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for your replies.  

I can reply to this one myself now .  I've just had my first ever BFP!  Just shows the grading may not be that important after all!  It hasn't quite sunk in yet.  We're taking it one day at a time.

Agora x


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

what FANTASTIC News!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Agora

Congratulations on your wonderful news! I bet you are on cloud 9 just now.
I came on the thread to say that I had two grade 3 embryos transferred (2 cell and 4 cell) and just found out yeterday that I am also pregnant! My clinic did a blood test and confirmed that a pregnancy hormone of 50 plus confirmed a positive. Mine is 350 so it just shows you that the best environment for those little embies is inside us and what they do from there goodness only knows.

When is your first scan? I've to go on Xmas Eve!

Kristi xx


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you for the congratulations.

Kristi: congratulations, that's fabulous news.  We don't do blood tests unfortunately.  We're waiting for a letter but the nurse said probably the 27th December, should have been the 26th but they're obviously off.  I'll feel much happier after the scan but isn't this the best christmas present ever!

Agora x


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi agroa, thats great news!      
Kirsti as well great news!     
take care,   Love MOODY. X


----------



## am72 (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations to those with the BFPs! This is just the thread I need. We had a 2 cell and a grade 3 3-cell transferred yesterday


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

congratulations agora and kristi on the BFP's. I really don't understand the no. of cells, what is best etc. can anyone explain? Good luck girls with your scans. x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

am72: good luck!!!!!    

Neptune: I'm no expert I'm afraid and it really depends when transfer is.  My two transfers have both been three day transfers, I think they would hope for a four cell at that point but many many two cell embryos go on to be viable pregnancies.  They also give grades but as can be seen from this thread, you can still get a BFP from a supposedly poorer quality embryo.  Never give up hope.

Kristi: hope all is going well with you.

Agora x


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Agora, my embryo was frozen on day 2 and defrosted on day of transfer when it had divided from 4 (I think) to 7 cells. I don't know if that is good or bad! What is 5/10 and 6/10? What day did you test on? Sorry for all the questions. x


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

5/10 and 6/10 are the gradings used at my clinic, so best would be 10/10.  7 cells sounds good to me, but like I said before I'm no expert.  I tested 14 days following transfer and had quite a clear line.

Good luck       

Agora x


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Agora. I have alreday started testing at day 8. I was so devastated last time that I feel it's best for me to let myself down gradually as this will be my last time. Hope everything goes well for you. x


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Thankyou to everyone for your kind words.
Agora and Neptune - the embryologist and consultant explained to us that on Day 2 they are hoping for there to be at least 2 if not 4 cells (4 being the best). Day 3 I think is around 6. But nature is a funny thing and the best environment for the embies is inside mummy so the grade of the embies can improve as soon as they are transferred (thats what our nurse told us to reassure us).
Neptune - when is your official test date? I know it is really hard to hold off testing but implantation can take place quite late on so stay .  .

Kristi xx


----------

